# BoltVM OpenVZ Lighting 1024 (Los Angeles)



## comXyz (Nov 5, 2014)

*Provider*: BoltVM
*Plan*:  Lighting 1024 VPS
*Price*: 5 USD / month
*Location*: Los Angeles

*Purchased*: 08/2014

*Specs*:


*RAM:* 1GB
*Swap: *1GB
*HDD:* 50GB
*Bandwidth:* 1000GB
*CPU:* 2 cores 3.40GHz

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo (x2)

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 60
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1240 v3 @ 3.40GHz
stepping : 3
cpu MHz : 3399.846
cache size : 8192 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 8
core id : 0
cpu cores : 4
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 fma cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm abm arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase bmi1 hle avx2 smep bmi2 erms invpcid rtm
bogomips : 6799.69
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 39 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:



cat /proc/meminfo


MemTotal: 1048576 kB
MemFree: 590040 kB
Cached: 429084 kB
Buffers: 0 kB
Active: 158584 kB
Inactive: 282540 kB
Active(anon): 2592 kB
Inactive(anon): 9448 kB
Active(file): 155992 kB
Inactive(file): 273092 kB
Unevictable: 0 kB
Mlocked: 0 kB
SwapTotal: 1048576 kB
SwapFree: 788088 kB
Dirty: 8 kB
Writeback: 0 kB
AnonPages: 12040 kB
Shmem: 4984 kB
Slab: 17400 kB
SReclaimable: 10052 kB
SUnreclaim: 7348 kB



dd


dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=16k count=8k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
8192+0 records in
8192+0 records out
134217728 bytes (134 MB) copied, 0.107965 s, 1.2 GB/s




*Network*


bench.sh

wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
CPU model : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1240 v3 @ 3.40GHz
Number of cores : 2
CPU frequency : 3399.846 MHz
Total amount of ram : 1024 MB
Total amount of swap : 1024 MB
System uptime : 61 days, 20:48,
Download speed from CacheFly: 56.5MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 1.26MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 56.6MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 5.34MB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 5.35MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 28.4MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 8.30MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 79.1MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 102MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 32.1MB/s
I/O speed : 1.1 GB/s




*Control panel*:







*Usage*


Few Wordpress sites
Learning PHP code
ClamAV and email report


*Uptime*: no downtime except manual reinstallation and reboot. I don't know why there is 1 minute downtime in the report






*Support*: 1 ticket.


When I purchased, I didn't choose any OS, so the VPS wasn't auto provisioned. I opened a ticket and asked for help. They replied in 1 minute, and problem solved.

*Overall experience:*


Fast VPS with fast network connection.
Support is fast and friendly.
I love this VPS

Good provider imo, hope to see they become top-player in short future.


----------



## Steven F (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh hi, that's me. Thanks for the review. You better stay happy, or I'll have to do something about that.


----------

